# Broken laptop screen



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a Toshiba laptop with a broken screen. Does anyone know a good but cheap place to get it fixed? Is it even worth fixing? Or should I just get a new one? It's about 2 years old with vista. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkay (May 8, 2011)

Honestly a new one is probably the best route to go it won't be cheap too fix and every laptop i have owned generally doesn't last more then 3 years before major issues start to occur.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Can you explain exactly what is wrong with the unit including the damage and what lead to the damage? I don't remember the pricing but I do remember someone having thier screen fixed once but I can't remember the pricing it costed. 

If you plan on writing the unit off I would not mind having something to practice soldering with or desolder some of the tiny parts other projects.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Is it physical damage or connection? It's possible to fix it yourself if it just needs a replacement screen.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Matt,

You can always add an external monitor for under $100. Although it won't be a portable computer anymore at least you can still use it.

Most repair places usually charge approximately $200 to replace a laptop screen.
--
Paul


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The screen itself is shattered. I've tried hooking up an external monitor but it seems like I need to log in on the laptop before the external screen will work. The screen is so badly cracked I can't see anything to be able to log in. Thanks for the replies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> The screen itself is shattered. I've tried hooking up an external monitor but it seems like I need to log in on the laptop before the external screen will work. The screen is so badly cracked I can't see anything to be able to log in. Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Matt,

If you connect the external monitor before you power up you should be able to view the bootup on the external monitor. Make sure the laptop screen is down/closed. If that doesn't work try opening and then closing the lid/screen.

Every keyboard has shortcut keys to switch between the laptop screen and the external monitor so have a look at your keyboard and you'll probably have to hold down the "Function" key and press one of the "Function" keys such as F4. Do this a couple of times to toggle between the 2 screens.

Hope this helps.
--
Paul


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Paul I'll give that a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

My brother had the screen on his ThinkPad break; he found a dead one on eBay for like 100 bucks with a good screen; plus he had a few spare parts.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> If you connect the external monitor before you power up you should be able to view the bootup on the external monitor. Make sure the laptop screen is down/closed. If that doesn't work try opening and then closing the lid/screen.
> 
> ...


IIRC there are adaptors for video so if your laptop has SVHS out you could convert that to the standard monitor plug. Seeing as it is a laptop you may want to look into a LCD screen for DVD players and do the video adaptor thing above to keep it portable.



> Originally Posted by matti2uude View Post
> The screen itself is shattered. I've tried hooking up an external monitor but it seems like I need to log in on the laptop before the external screen will work. The screen is so badly cracked I can't see anything to be able to log in. Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh I thought originally the unit was not booting and totally busted when I quickly read the posting thus why I thoguht it would be just for parts thing then.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

This happened to my dad's laptop recently too... i'm subscribing to this thread if you don't mind


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

The cost to replace the LCD screen from a retail store more often or not makes buying a new one a better option. Futureshop will replace the screen for about 350-450 depending on the model. CanadaComputers will be a bit cheaper but in that range. The other smaller computer stores will do it for about 200-300ish but could take up to 2-4 weeks as they don't have inventory and need to order the parts. This also applies to the big chain stores too depending on your model. 

You can order the lcd screen off ebay for about 75-125 depending on the model and do it yourself but this is not for everyone as its labour intensive. You may need some fine tipped screw drivers depending on your model as well. However it can be done with some help from online videos.

Best option is as stated above, use an external monitor and try to run it off there. You may have a hotkey(Fn+F5......) to switch to an external monitor


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Most of the places I checked were in the $150-$250 range depending on the size of the screen and $45 to install it. I'm going to try the external screen for now and look for another broken laptop with a good screen and change it myself.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

There is no lost in opening up the case slowly to your comfortlevel then stop if you're not comfortable then put everything back.

I don't think you mentioned what make/model your unit is as some units can be a P.I.T.A to dissassemble. Like the IBM T41 a family member of mine owns while it is in perfect working condition and not even close to your monitor issue just to add an internal miniPCI wifi card I've been quoted about 2-3hrs from some of the experienced techs at TigerDirect (BTW take it to Tiger and ask there as well if you've not asked). The reasoning is IBM overbuilt thier units and it's not a straight forward removing of the cover. Everything is interlinked to each other so you have to remove the LCD bezel, keyoard, case, HD, insulation/shock protection, etc before you even get close to where you need to be. 

BTW for those screw things if you are patient order it off www.dealexteme.com then the stores. Cheaper by far and also handy for other things like fiixng watches/eyeglasses/sunglasses/jewellery./etc for a couple dollars. I would not compare it to Xcelite quality but it gets the job done if you're not using it for trade work.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Yup seems there is an adaptor for anything. 

http://www.google.ca/search?q=svhs+...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=638

Now to see if they have it at DX. Nothing like have a small bag of adaptors for fixing anything.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's a toshiba satellite L500 -00W I think it's 16 inch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks I got it to work with the external screen using F5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

